# Cooden 2015



## Smiffy (Aug 20, 2014)

As most of you that were there already know, the date has already been arranged for our return to Cooden next year.
This is *FRIDAY 24th JULY *
Cooden have agreed to freeze the price again for us, so the cost of the day will be Â£75.00.
This will be for coffee and bacon rolls on arrival, 18 holes AM, Lunch (Ham, Egg and Chips), 18 holes PM followed by a two course evening meal.
Unfortunately, as per usual, collars and ties will be required for the evening meal.
If you could let me know if you want to come, whether it be a return visit or your first time, it would be appreciated.
No deposits are required at this stage, I may (may) ask for one later in the year but this has never proved to be necessary in the past as most people who say they are coming manage to make it!
For those of you that have never attended a Cooden meet, this is what you're missing. It's one of the most enjoyed meets of the year....
http://www.coodenbeachgc.com/
Rob


----------



## LIG (Aug 20, 2014)

Yes please!:clap:


----------



## Leftie (Aug 20, 2014)

Myself, Dhan and Chris please Smiffy :thup:


----------



## JustOne (Aug 20, 2014)

Me.


----------



## PieMan (Aug 20, 2014)

Yes please mate.


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 21, 2014)

in the diary, need to better my second place


----------



## Jimbooo (Aug 21, 2014)

me please


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 21, 2014)

Oh go on the Rob, you've twisted my arm


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 23, 2014)

*
1. Smiffy
2. Lig
3. Leftie
4. Dhan
5. Chris
6. Justone
7. Pieman
8. Full throttle
9. Jimboo
10. Paperboy
11. Heronsghyll
12. Robin
13. Guy
14. Jonny powell
15. Ray taylor*


----------



## Golfmmad (Aug 23, 2014)

Add me to the list please Rob, and will check with Evahakool when he's back from fishing.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 23, 2014)

*
1. Smiffy
2. Lig
3. Leftie
4. Dhan
5. Chris
6. Justone
7. Pieman
8. Full throttle
9. Jimboo
10. Paperboy
11. Heronsghyll
12. Robin
13. Guy
14. Jonny powell
15. Ray taylor
16. Golfmmad*


----------



## heronsghyll (Aug 23, 2014)

Rob,

As you already know Guy, Robin, Jonny and myself are in. But this is a courtesy post to confirm.
Again you are awesome to arrange this day every year - thanks again.

Dave


----------



## User20205 (Aug 23, 2014)

Stick me down for this mate. I'm gonna take me tent, play somewhere on the way down on the thurs. :thup:


----------



## richart (Aug 23, 2014)

therod said:



			Stick me down for this mate. I'm gonna take me tent, play somewhere on the way down on the thurs. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 Camping rates in my garden very reasonable.:thup:


----------



## chrisd (Aug 23, 2014)

I'd be up for it Rob

Thanks for sorting it for us all


----------



## User20205 (Aug 23, 2014)

richart said:



			Camping rates in my garden very reasonable.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Paul said was up for a bit of camping also. #brokeback 2, break harder!!!


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 23, 2014)

heronsghyll said:



			Rob,

As you already know you are awesome 

Dave
		
Click to expand...

I'm blushing


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 23, 2014)

*
1. Smiffy
2. Lig
3. Leftie
4. Dhan
5. Chris
6. Justone
7. Pieman
8. Full throttle
9. Jimboo
10. Paperboy
11. Heronsghyll
12. Robin
13. Guy
14. Jonny powell
15. Ray taylor
16. Golfmmad
17. Therod
18. Chrisd*


----------



## Fish (Aug 23, 2014)

Oh yesd please :thup:


----------



## RichardC (Sep 5, 2014)

Rob,

Myself and Charlie are a definite, and if you have space Jason would like to come :thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 5, 2014)

*
1. Smiffy
2. Lig
3. Leftie
4. Dhan
5. Chris
6. Justone
7. Pieman
8. Full throttle
9. Jimboo
10. Paperboy
11. Heronsghyll
12. Robin
13. Guy
14. Jonny powell
15. Ray taylor
16. Golfmmad
17. Therod
18. Chrisd
19. Fish
20. RichardC
21. Charlie
22. Jason*


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 18, 2014)

Yes please Smiffy!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 18, 2014)

Can i be a possible as wont know my shifts until end of the year


----------



## Swingalot (Sep 18, 2014)

Smiffy,
I'm in again, great day.
Can you arrange for the same weather please, including the firework display?


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 19, 2014)

Yes please Smiffy, sadly I had to miss this year but I am determined to make 2015.


----------



## wookie (Sep 19, 2014)

Yes please for me too Rob


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 19, 2014)

*
1. Smiffy
2. Lig
3. Leftie
4. Dhan
5. Chris
6. Justone
7. Pieman
8. Full throttle
9. Jimboo
10. Paperboy
11. Heronsghyll
12. Robin
13. Guy
14. Jonny powell
15. Ray taylor
16. Golfmmad
17. Therod
18. Chrisd
19. Fish
20. RichardC
21. Charlie
22. Jason
23. BlueInMunich
24. LiverpoolPhil
25. Swingalot
26. Sawtooth
27. Wookie*


----------



## PNWokingham (Sep 19, 2014)

put me down please Rob - the nightmares should have cleared by next July


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 19, 2014)

After your previous two nightmares, you need putting down mate


----------



## richart (Sep 19, 2014)

I would like to play Rob, but not sure when we will be on holiday in July. Can I be a possible ?


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 20, 2014)

*
1. Smiffy
2. Lig
3. Leftie
4. Dhan
5. Chris
6. Justone
7. Pieman
8. Full throttle
9. Jimboo
10. Paperboy
11. Heronsghyll
12. Robin
13. Guy
14. Jonny powell
15. Ray taylor
16. Golfmmad
17. Therod
18. Chrisd
19. Fish
20. RichardC
21. Charlie
22. Jason
23. BlueInMunich
24. LiverpoolPhil (possible)
25. Swingalot
26. Sawtooth
27. Wookie
28. PNWokingham
29. Richart (possible)*


----------



## evahakool (Sep 23, 2014)

I Am in for next year Rob, Cooden was a great day and I really enjoyed my first forum meet, thanks again for organising.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Oct 2, 2014)

Can you add my name on as well please Smiffy?


----------



## Fish (Oct 2, 2014)

Oxfordcomma said:



			Can you add my name on as well please Smiffy?
		
Click to expand...

with a substantial handicap cut


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 5, 2014)

*
1. Smiffy
2. Lig
3. Leftie
4. Dhan
5. Chris
6. Justone
7. Pieman
8. Full throttle
9. Jimboo
10. Paperboy
11. Heronsghyll
12. Robin
13. Guy
14. Jonny powell
15. Ray taylor
16. Golfmmad
17. Therod
18. Chrisd
19. Fish
20. RichardC
21. Charlie
22. Jason
23. BlueInMunich
24. LiverpoolPhil (possible)
25. Swingalot
26. Sawtooth
27. Wookie
28. PNWokingham
29. Richart (possible)
30. Evahakool
31. Oxfordcomma (with a substantial handicap cut!)*


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 3, 2014)

Just a bump for this one as it appears to have disappeared from the radar!


----------



## mashleyR7 (Dec 3, 2014)

Stick me down please


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 3, 2014)

No sooner said than done....

*
1. Smiffy
2. Lig
3. Leftie
4. Dhan
5. Chris
6. Justone
7. Pieman
8. Full throttle
9. Jimboo
10. Paperboy
11. Heronsghyll
12. Robin
13. Guy
14. Jonny powell
15. Ray taylor
16. Golfmmad
17. Therod
18. Chrisd
19. Fish
20. RichardC
21. Charlie
22. Jason
23. BlueInMunich
24. LiverpoolPhil (possible)
25. Swingalot
26. Sawtooth
27. Wookie
28. PNWokingham
29. Richart (possible)
30. Evahakool
31. Oxfordcomma (with a substantial handicap cut!)
32. mashleyR7*


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 16, 2015)

Anymore for any more?


----------



## full_throttle (Jan 27, 2015)

Rob,

I'm out.


----------



## JustOne (Jan 27, 2015)

full_throttle said:



			Rob,

I'm out.
		
Click to expand...

Hope all is well mate,,, (not like you to drop out)


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 28, 2015)

full_throttle said:



			Rob,

I'm out.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that Rob. Let me know if things change nearer the time....

*1. Smiffy
2. Lig
3. Leftie
4. Dhan
5. Chris
6. Justone
7. Pieman
8. MashleyR7
9. Jimboo
10. Paperboy
11. Heronsghyll
12. Robin
13. Guy
14. Jonny powell
15. Ray taylor
16. Golfmmad
17. Therod
18. Chrisd
19. Fish
20. RichardC
21. Charlie
22. Jason
23. BlueInMunich
24. LiverpoolPhil (possible)
25. Swingalot
26. Sawtooth
27. Wookie
28. PNWokingham
29. Richart (possible)
30. Evahakool
31. Oxfordcomma (with a substantial handicap cut!)
*


----------



## mashleyR7 (Feb 3, 2015)

Have I got to pay for this soon?


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 4, 2015)

mashleyR7 said:



			Have I got to pay for this soon?
		
Click to expand...

No money required. Pay on the day. But just don't leave it until the last minute if you are going to pull out, that's all I ask (that goes for everyone, not just you!)


----------



## Fish (Feb 17, 2015)

I've now booked 2 nights accommodation, arrive Thursday leave Sat morning from HERE


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Feb 17, 2015)

Are you thinking of having a game on the Thursday as well Robin? I'm going to book somewhere to stay on the Thursday night as well, so could be up for a knock if I can get the extra day off work.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 17, 2015)

I could (could) be up for a game on the Thursday too if I can manage to get another day off work.
50/50 at the moment.


----------



## Fish (Feb 17, 2015)

Oxfordcomma said:



			Are you thinking of having a game on the Thursday as well Robin? I'm going to book somewhere to stay on the Thursday night as well, so could be up for a knock if I can get the extra day off work.
		
Click to expand...

No, not really, don't fancy 18 holes before doing 36 the next day, I'm no spring chicken any more you know :smirk:  

I'll just have a gentle drive down mid-day on Thursday and then mooch around the pubs in Bexhill like last year and then fresh Fish & Chips made to order for the staggered walk back to the digs :cheers:

Where I'm staying is excellent and they still have availability :thup:


----------



## Fish (Feb 17, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I could (could) be up for a game on the Thursday too if I can manage to get another day off work.
50/50 at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

Hmm, I'm being tempted now, I could be swayed then for a test run around Cooden :smirk:


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 17, 2015)

Fish said:



			Hmm, I'm being tempted now, I could be swayed then for a test run around Cooden :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

A nice stroll around Cooden on the Thursday afternoon would be a great warm up mate.
It's hardly "hard walking"....I wouldn't be a member there if it was.

Plus I'm having a buggy with Ray Taylor the next day anyway


----------



## Fish (Feb 17, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			A nice stroll around Cooden on the Thursday afternoon would be a great warm up mate.
It's hardly "hard walking"....I wouldn't be a member there if it was.

Plus I'm having a buggy with Ray Taylor the next day anyway


Click to expand...

Well if you can get the day or even afternoon off then I'll go for it, so that's 3 of us if OC can get his day also, just 1 more for a potential 4-ball.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 17, 2015)

Fish said:



			Well if you can get the day or even afternoon off then I'll go for it, so that's 3 of us if OC can get his day also, just 1 more for a potential 4-ball.
		
Click to expand...

It will be light until fairly late so a nice evening stroll, followed possibly by a Chinese at a new Restaurant that has opened up recently (the food is the best Chinese I have EVER eaten) would be fantastic.
Cooden is great in the Summer evenings. With the humps and hollows of the fairways, you really get a sense of links golf with all the shadows.


----------



## richart (Feb 17, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			It will be light until fairly late so a nice evening stroll, followed possibly by a Chinese at a new Restaurant that has opened up recently (the food is the best Chinese I have EVER eaten) would be fantastic.
Cooden is great in the Summer evenings. With the humps and hollows of the fairways, you really get a sense of links golf with all the shadows.
		
Click to expand...

 Is Cooden a links course Rob ?


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 17, 2015)

Will have a look at booking a place tonight when I get home.


----------



## Fish (Feb 17, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			It will be light until fairly late so a nice evening stroll, followed possibly by a Chinese at a new Restaurant that has opened up recently (the food is the best Chinese I have EVER eaten) would be fantastic.
Cooden is great in the Summer evenings. With the humps and hollows of the fairways, you really get a sense of links golf with all the shadows.
		
Click to expand...

Sold :thup:


----------



## Fish (Feb 17, 2015)

Paperboy said:



			Will have a look at booking a place tonight when I get home.
		
Click to expand...

As per my link above this is where I stayed last year and is that nice I've booked in again but this time both nights either side of the meet. 

http://www.collingtonlodge.co.uk/home.htm


----------



## chrisd (Feb 17, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			. With the humps and hollows of the fairways, you really get a sense of links golf with all the shadows.
		
Click to expand...

What! Hank Marvin plays there?


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 17, 2015)

richart said:



			Is Cooden a links course Rob ?
		
Click to expand...

No. Hank Marvin plays there.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Feb 17, 2015)

Fish said:



			Well if you can get the day or even afternoon off then I'll go for it, so that's 3 of us if OC can get his day also, just 1 more for a potential 4-ball.
		
Click to expand...

Looking very feasible on the work calendar, my boss is off for a couple of days though so I doubt I can confirm until next week.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 17, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			No. Hank Marvin plays there.
		
Click to expand...


If you're Hank Marvin there is a really good chinese just down the road  :thup:


----------



## JustOne (Feb 18, 2015)

Fish said:



			Well if you can get the day or even afternoon off then I'll go for it, so that's 3 of us if OC can get his day also, just 1 more for a potential 4-ball.
		
Click to expand...

I could be tempted to make it a 4-ball *IF* Smiffy ends up available on that day, *IF* my missus ain't working, *IF* Smiffy puts me up for the night


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 18, 2015)

I am absolutely certain I can swing the afternoon off the day before the "big one"....I'll tell them I've got a dentist appointment or something!!
We could tee off around 3.30 or so and then nip up the road for something to eat if you fancy it.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 18, 2015)

JustOne said:



			I could be tempted to make it a 4-ball *IF* Smiffy ends up available on that day, *IF* my missus ain't working, *IF* Smiffy puts me up for the night
		
Click to expand...

*2* out of the* 3* I can fix


----------



## Fish (Feb 18, 2015)

OK, looks like we have a 4-ball, tee time aprox 3.30pm so something to work to now :thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 18, 2015)

Fish said:



			OK, looks like we have a 4-ball, tee time aprox 3.30pm so something to work to now :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Should be good


----------



## Fish (Feb 18, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Should be good


Click to expand...

I'm looking more forward to the Chinese


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 18, 2015)

Fish said:



			I'm looking more forward to the Chinese 

Click to expand...


Well the three guys you will be playing with are going to "adjust" your handicap before we tee off, so at least they won't be paying for it


----------



## evahakool (Feb 22, 2015)

I would be up for a game on the Thursday if any of you gents can't make it.

I see that there is a Seniors invitation day on this date ,would this have any impact on playing this day Smiffy?


----------



## Fish (Feb 23, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Well the three guys you will be playing with are going to "adjust" your handicap before we tee off, so at least they won't be paying for it


Click to expand...

After yesterday's debacle I'd like to request some additional shots please :smirk:


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 26, 2015)

evahakool said:



			I see that there is a Seniors invitation day on this date ,would this have any impact on playing this day Smiffy?
		
Click to expand...

Didn't realise that and thanks for pointing it out.
I don't know what time they will have the tee booked, but being Seniors there is a good chance it will only be an 18 holer rather than an all day 36'er.
I'll keep an eye on the situation and let you know for sure once the itinerary is made public.
We have an online booking system so all things being well I should be able to book a definite tee time that would avoid them.
Rob


----------



## cookelad (Feb 26, 2015)

As we spoke about this on Monday,Smiffy, I'd better get my name down for the main event if there's room for a little one!


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Mar 4, 2015)

Fish said:



			OK, looks like we have a 4-ball, tee time aprox 3.30pm so something to work to now :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Finally persuaded my boss to log in to the HR system and click on the "approve" button. Only took 2 weeks this time , another year or two and I'll have him properly trained.

But the upshot is, I'm definitely on for the round the day before.


----------



## Fish (Mar 4, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Didn't realise that and thanks for pointing it out.
I don't know what time they will have the tee booked, but being Seniors there is a good chance it will only be an 18 holer rather than an all day 36'er.
I'll keep an eye on the situation and let you know for sure once the itinerary is made public.
We have an online booking system so all things being well I should be able to book a definite tee time that would avoid them.
Rob
		
Click to expand...

They'll be jumping out the butchers queue at 7am, teeing off at 8am, back in the clubhouse for tea and biscuits by 1pm and back on their plastic mattresses for a siesta by 3pm, so we'll be fine :thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 5, 2015)

cookelad said:



			As we spoke about this on Monday,Smiffy, I'd better get my name down for the main event if there's room for a little one!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry. Overlooked this!

*1. Smiffy
2. Lig
3. Leftie
4. Dhan
5. Chris
6. Justone
7. Pieman
8. MashleyR7
9. Jimboo
10. Paperboy
11. Heronsghyll
12. Robin
13. Guy
14. Jonny powell
15. Ray taylor
16. Golfmmad
17. Therod
18. Chrisd
19. Fish
20. RichardC
21. Charlie
22. Jason
23. BlueInMunich
24. LiverpoolPhil (possible)
25. Swingalot
26. Sawtooth
27. Wookie
28. PNWokingham
29. Richart (possible)
30. Evahakool
31. Oxfordcomma (with a substantial handicap cut!)
32. Cookelad*


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 6, 2015)

evahakool said:



			I see that there is a Seniors invitation day on this date ,would this have any impact on playing this day Smiffy?
		
Click to expand...

If it does, we could always play at East Sussex National the day before?
If I remember they do some decent "twilight" rates during the Summer and if you haven't played there before you'll be in for a treat.
As different from Cooden as it could be.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 8, 2015)

*1. Smiffy
2. Lig
3. Leftie
4. Dhan
5. Chris
6. Justone
7. Pieman
8. MashleyR7
9. Jimboo
10. Paperboy
11. Cookelad
12. Robin
13. Guy
14. Jonny powell
15. Ray taylor
16. Golfmmad
17. Therod
18. Chrisd
19. Fish
20. RichardC
21. Charlie
22. Jason
23. BlueInMunich
24. LiverpoolPhil (possible)
25. Swingalot
26. Sawtooth
27. Wookie
28. PNWokingham
29. Richart (possible)
30. Evahakool
31. Oxfordcomma (with a substantial handicap cut!)*


----------



## Bratty (Mar 13, 2015)

Any room for a little one?


----------



## PieMan (Mar 13, 2015)

Bratty said:



			Any room for a little one?
		
Click to expand...

No!!


----------



## Bratty (Mar 14, 2015)

PieMan said:



			No!!

Click to expand...

What if I promise not to swear and ask to play in a different group to you? Hahaha!


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 24, 2015)

*1. Smiffy
2. Lig
3. Leftie
4. Dhan
5. Chris
6. Justone
7. Pieman
8. MashleyR7
9. Jimboo
10. Paperboy
11. Cookelad
12. Robin
13. Guy
14. Jonny powell
15. Ray taylor
16. Golfmmad
17. Therod
18. Chrisd
19. Fish
20. RichardC
21. Charlie
22. Jason
23. BlueInMunich
24. LiverpoolPhil (possible)
25. Swingalot
26. Sawtooth
27. Wookie
28. PNWokingham
29. Richart (possible)
30. Evahakool
31. Oxfordcomma 
32. Bratty*

You are now in Bratty! Apologies it took so long, I had to really think about whether I wanted you there now that I'm a member ......

Just found out that the Seniors Invitation is an 18 hole Stableford, shotgun start (that will wake the buggers up!) at 8.30 so the course should be completely clear from early afternoon.
I suggest a tee off around 2.30-3.00pm for those that want to play on the Thursday, maybe book a table for a Chinese or an Indian for around 8pm? Plenty of decent places in Bexhill to eat and a few good pubs in the vicinity too.
I'll keep an eye on the start sheet and book a slot just as soon as I can.


----------



## Fish (Mar 24, 2015)

Smiffy said:



* I suggest a tee off around 2.30-3.00pm for those that want to play on the Thursday, maybe book a table for a Chinese or an Indian for around 8pm? Plenty of decent places in Bexhill to eat and a few good pubs in the vicinity too.
I'll keep an eye on the start sheet and book a slot just as soon as I can.*

Click to expand...

*

I reckon I found all of them last year :cheers:

Chinese that does Thai for me (1 vote), its my new guilty pleasure :thup:*


----------



## Swingalot (Mar 24, 2015)

I may we'll be up for the Thursday option smiffy. Happy wherever, but East Sussex National is a fav of mine so that would be a good option. Is the Thursday a definate?


----------



## Bratty (Mar 24, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			You are now in Bratty! Apologies it took so long, I had to really think about whether I wanted you there now that I'm a member ......

Click to expand...

No problem! I promise not to swear more than once per 18 holes.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 24, 2015)

Bratty said:



			No problem! I promise not to swear more than once per 18 holes.
		
Click to expand...

That's good Bratty, down from 18 times each hole!


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 25, 2015)

Swingalot said:



			I may we'll be up for the Thursday option smiffy. Happy wherever, but East Sussex National is a fav of mine so that would be a good option. Is the Thursday a definate?
		
Click to expand...

Will deffo be playing mate. Cooden is looking favourite for a warm up round to be honest, course will be clear in the afternoon, and it's fairly easy walking.
I fear that 18 around East Sussex might cook my goose for the "main" event the next day


----------



## Swingalot (Mar 25, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Will deffo be playing mate. Cooden is looking favourite for a warm up round to be honest, course will be clear in the afternoon, and it's fairly easy walking.
I fear that 18 around East Sussex might cook my goose for the "main" event the next day


Click to expand...

Ok, sounds like a plan. We don't want you peeking too early, all too common a problem for men of a certain age


----------



## evahakool (Mar 25, 2015)

Warm up on the Thursday at Cooden sounds good for me


----------



## Fish (May 12, 2015)

Update

http://bit.ly/1G361Cd


----------



## User20205 (May 20, 2015)

Sorry Rob, but I'm going to have to pull out of this now.


----------



## Smiffy (May 21, 2015)

therod said:



			Sorry Rob, but I'm going to have to pull out of this now. 

Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that mate, but anytime you fancy coming down for a knock, let me know...

*1. Smiffy
2. Lig
3. Leftie
4. Dhan
5. Chris
6. Justone
7. Pieman
8. MashleyR7
9. Jimboo
10. Paperboy
11. Cookelad
12. Robin
13. Guy
14. Jonny powell
15. Ray taylor
16. Golfmmad
17. Bratty
18. Chrisd
19. Fish
20. RichardC
21. Charlie
22. Jason
23. BlueInMunich
24. LiverpoolPhil (possible)
25. Swingalot
26. Sawtooth
27. Wookie
28. PNWokingham (Hopefully)
29. Richart (possible)
30. Evahakool
31. Oxfordcomma 
*


----------



## chrisd (May 21, 2015)

Some of the guys at my place had played at Cooden on the 2 day comp (?) last week and were telling everyone what most of us know - Cooden is a really nice track (so long as there's not a 40 mph wind)


----------



## spongebob59 (May 21, 2015)

Do you know what time the AM tee's will start ?

After my first round with a fellow forumer yesterday, I feel I should try and make this and meet a few others


----------



## Smiffy (May 21, 2015)

spongebob59 said:



			Do you know what time the AM tee's will start ?
		
Click to expand...

If I remember correctly we are not allowed to tee off until 9.30am but will double check and come back to you


----------



## Smiffy (May 28, 2015)

spongebob59 said:



			Do you know what time the AM tee's will start?
		
Click to expand...

Confirmation that play will commence from 9.30am.
:thup:


----------



## spongebob59 (May 28, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Confirmation that play will commence from 9.30am.
:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'll start negotiations for a pass :smirk:


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 15, 2015)

spongebob59 said:



			I'll start negotiations for a pass :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Any news yet SB?


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 16, 2015)

*1. Smiffy
2. Lig
3. Leftie
4. Dhan
5. Chris
6. Justone
7. Pieman
8. MashleyR7
9. Jimboo
10. Paperboy
11. Cookelad
12. Robin
13. Guy
14. Jonny powell
15. Ray taylor
16. Golfmmad
17. Bratty
18. Chrisd
19. Fish
20. RichardC
21. Charlie
22. Jason
23. BlueInMunich
24. LiverpoolPhil (possible)
25. Swingalot
26. Sawtooth
27. Wookie
28. PNWokingham (Hopefully)
29. Richart (possible)
30. Evahakool
31. Oxfordcomma
32. Duncan Mackie

*


----------



## Jimbooo (Jun 16, 2015)

Hey all,

I'm still in.  Better actually go have some practice, not played since September!!!


----------

